# Urm... New substrate additives



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, it's more of a joke, but after worm castings, bat guano and such pigeon droppings should not sound that far fetched of an idea.

I read about using them on on the Russian aquatic plant forum on the aquaria.ru web site. Someone there mentioned that they were rich in Phosphate...

Another one - tonight don't forget to ask Ricky "Zen" Cain about making original Japanese fertilizer balls. The answer may suprise you.

--Nikolay


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

You use what you got laying around.
It's all the same.

Duck farming is used to supplement PO4 to the N fixing _Anabeana_ in _Azolla_ to complete the fertilization regime for rice crops.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

